# A strange way



## Elmas (Sep 12, 2017)

to park an aeroplane....

L'incredibile 'manovra' dell'aereo - Video Virgilio


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 13, 2017)

Luck at work.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 13, 2017)

Lucky indeed!


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 13, 2017)

Hell of a way to park


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 16, 2017)

Very lucky. Also another one I could not view because I use an adblocker so here is the YouTube link.


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 16, 2017)

Might be your settings Robert. I use Adblock Plus and no problems with the videos


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 16, 2017)

fubar57 said:


> Might be your settings Robert. I use Adblock Plus and no problems with the videos


It is my settings for sure. I use the most restrictive settings on Adblock and get the following screen when I access those videos. It is possible you may have whitelisted the site in your settings. However twice I discovered malware in ad's on that site so I took it off my whitelist.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 20, 2017)

Lucky boy...saw that on the news the other night...


----------

